# burj dubai vs Fosters Millenium Tower



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

burj dubai vs Fosters Millenium Tower 

Both are around 800m.

One was a vision during the 90`s the other is getting built.

Fosters tower is definatley one of the most sophisticated designs for an 800 m tower, innovative and interesting looking.

It represents the high-tech architecture, that stands in the tradition of john hankock and others, that express the structural system, reduce the shape to whats rationally the best way

Burj dubai is a pretty much standard conrete thing, just a bit taller.

So, what you guys think? Would dubai have been better of, if they had built fosters tower?

( Or should they built it additionally  )


----------



## Ender (Mar 13, 2006)

I prefer the first tower, but the second with the lights seems amazing.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Better renders:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Burj looks better for me


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh man, I would go for The Millennium Tower! It's also more innovative since it's gonna be built on water


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Burj for sure. It looks a lot better.


----------



## mannix_10 (Apr 5, 2006)

Definitely Burj :weirdo:


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

burj


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Millennium has better design, but Burj is allready under construction so i vote for the second one (Burj  ).


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

No Question: It's burj dubai!!
It has an much better design, but i must admit i like the Millenium Tower too


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

This is a close one IMO.I really love both scrapers however because Burj Dubai is under contruction whilst the other is still a proposal I'll go with the first tower.


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

both are amazing, but the foster would be nicer over all. burje is fine too and truly a great. it is also a reality.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Millenium Tower looks way more sophisticated and unique


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

i've read that millenium tower was intended to be a fully functional 'vertical city' designed to be self sufficient, with its own power supply and recycling unit


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, the burj looks better I think, but the millenium tower's concept is what's so great about it, plus I was facinated by it when I was a kid since I saw it in books, etc so I'll vote for it.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Burj is real the millenium tower is just an idea


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I found the design of Millenium Tower impractical to be build, for aerodynamic reasons. There would be a wind vortex gallore around that tower, swinging it around as a stick.

Of course if it had to be build, they would have worked that out, but not without substantial structural and design modifications of the original design.


----------



## Sirgarbagemann (Apr 5, 2006)

Burj is awesome, millenium is a christmas tree


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

Burj seems to be better than millenium...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Burj - no competition


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Millennium Tower because it was never built  
Burj Dubai still is amazing!


----------



## fabriziocg79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Burj Dubai...It´s amazing! imaging the view from the last balconies!:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Millenium Tower FTW


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

MiLLeNNium Tower looks weird. I like Burj Dubai more!


----------

